# April changes



## mikeriley (Mar 20, 2008)

When do ppl think the updates for April will be know regarding incentives and MF? Thx.


----------



## ctorrey (Mar 17, 2007)

Eagerly awaiting this information as well, but I think it will be a couple of days.


----------



## alex2364 (May 8, 2006)

I was told that March program has been extended to the 5th. April program will be released on the 6th.


----------



## DBV (Sep 21, 2008)

alex2364 said:


> I was told that March program has been extended to the 5th. April program will be released on the 6th.


That stinks. What is the point of that? Come on BMW - get more aggressive.


----------



## mikeriley (Mar 20, 2008)

I am checking now. So did the current programs all expire April 5 or did they originally expire March 31?


----------



## mikeriley (Mar 20, 2008)

Ah. Ok. Thanks for that clarification.


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

BMW NA is late reporting 2020 1st quarter sales, maybe will release the numbers on April 6th with the April program? Porsche deliveries slumped 20% 1st quarter of 2020. Mercedes-Benz had a 50 percent decline 1st quarter of 2020.


----------



## bottlecap (Jan 18, 2020)

Ibiza said:


> BMW NA is late reporting 2020 1st quarter sales, maybe will release the numbers on April 6th with the April program? Porsche deliveries slumped 20% 1st quarter of 2020. Mercedes-Benz had a 50 percent decline 1st quarter of 2020.


I wonder if those declines were just from China.


----------



## Shon528 (Oct 3, 2003)

mikeriley said:


> I am checking now. So did the current programs all expire April 5 or did they originally expire March 31?


Someone on Edmunds was asking the same thing last week and when I checked at that time, the offers expired 3/31.


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

bottlecap said:


> I wonder if those declines were just from China.


No, this is for US sales:

https://www.autonews.com/sales/sales-dive-outbreak-curbs-showroom-traffic

BMW NA sales were down 15% for the 1st quarter.

BMW NA sales incentives:

Incentive per unit March 2020 $5,529

Forecast Incentive per unit March 2019 $5,593

YOY % change -1.1%

Q1 2020	$5,503

Q1 2019 $5,518


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

I have April programs. Money factor buy rate down a fair bit, but lease credits also down a smidgen at least on the deals I re-worked. Residuals remain the same.

In most cases there is a slight/modest payment reduction on leases.


----------



## Judy G (Jan 27, 2011)

Thoughts on if they will revisit the Pull Ahead Program? My X5 lease is up in October and although I don't expect it, it would be nice.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Judy G said:


> Thoughts on if they will revisit the Pull Ahead Program? My X5 lease is up in October and although I don't expect it, it would be nice.


Honestly I would be shocked if we ever saw a return of the now-infamous Pull-Ahead Program (""PaP").

Once the factories re-open, most of the available production is purportedly headed to China to replenish their exhausted supply.


----------



## Mundungus (Jan 11, 2014)

Jon Shafer said:


> Honestly I would be shocked if we ever saw a return of the now-infamous Pull-Ahead Program (""PaP").
> 
> Once the factories re-open, most of the available production is purportedly headed to China to replenish their exhausted supply.


If they are going to China, I hope they put a glitter bomb in every one to thank them.


----------



## Judy G (Jan 27, 2011)

Jon Shafer said:


> Honestly I would be shocked if we ever saw a return of the now-infamous Pull-Ahead Program (""PaP").
> 
> Once the factories re-open, most of the available production is purportedly headed to China to replenish their exhausted supply.


Its not something that I really expect would happen, but it would have been nice.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Judy G said:


> Its not something that I really expect would happen, but it would have been nice.


I agree Judy..

:thumbup:


----------



## the J-Man (Jul 31, 2009)

Interesting that there are no substantial improvements for April - I guess they aren't concerned yet about moving inventory in the US.


----------



## SteveinArizona (Sep 12, 2016)

Mundungus said:


> If they are going to China, I hope they put a glitter bomb in every one to thank them.


Come on. You do realize that the US started the 1918 flu pandemic.


----------



## bottlecap (Jan 18, 2020)

SteveinArizona said:


> Come on. You do realize that the US started the 1918 flu pandemic.


Why does that matter? Are you trying to say that people that were not alive at the time are now culpable for something that happened in 1918?


----------



## SteveinArizona (Sep 12, 2016)

bottlecap said:


> Why does that matter? Are you trying to say that people that were not alive at the time are now culpable for something that happened in 1918?


No. I am saying that pandemics happen in all kinds of ways and lets concentrate on getting people safe and not blaming other countries.


----------

